# SimpleMill Engine



## kiwi2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,
    I've finally finished a project I started last year. It started off as an Elmer's Mill Engine but ended up something completely different.
I'm not a great fan of the plate type valve system so I decided to replace it with a valve spool type. Then I found that I just couldn't get the cross slide to operate without binding. It needs to be crack on in terms of alignment with the flywheel and piston if the shuttle is a close sliding fit. So, I decided to try running it without the cross slide. It worked fine. I also dispensed with the piston rod seal, and relied on a close sliding fit between the piston rod and a fairly beefy cylinder head. Again, that worked fine as well. The engine will run on less than 3psi air pressure. 
I realised at the end that I had finished up with a double acting steam engine which was about as simple as you could make.
I have therefore done a set of drawings with accompanying notes which I hope will be of use to relative newcomers who are looking for a project to follow on from a single acting engine.
I know it's not the greatest looking engine, but it is about as simple as it's possible for a double acting machine to be. 

Regards,
Alan C.
P.S. I've tried attaching the drawings and notes but no luck. I'll try again later.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jul 8, 2014)

What am I doing wrong. When I try to upload the pdf files, I get a message saying the site is down or busy.
Alan C.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Managed to attach a couple of photos. No joy with the drawings or notes. I'll try again tomorrow.
Alan C.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jul 8, 2014)

With any luck the drawings and notes should be attahed.

Alan C. 

View attachment Drawings.pdf


View attachment Notes.pdf


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice work Alan! Thanks for sharing it!

  John


----------



## Hrcoleman66 (Aug 10, 2014)

Elegant in it's simplicity Alan.  And very pretty too.

Cheers,

Hugh


----------



## kiwi2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Hugh. I'm not so sure about the appearance. I was hoping someone would have a go at making it and come up with a better look. I don't think anyone has downloaded the plans yet. Do you think it would make a difference if I posted them to the Plans forum as well?

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 12, 2014)

Alan, I don't know what you are worried about, it looks fine to me. You could have a dozen people build this and come up with a dozen different looking engines, everyone puts their personal ideas into their build.

Paul.


----------



## Hrcoleman66 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have downloaded them Alan!

And have added this to my list of Must Builds.  

I agree, different builders will give this design different slants, and why not.  I lends itself a lot more to cosmetic variation than a more mainstream design would.

Cheers,

Hugh


----------



## kiwi2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Hugh. I was starting to wonder if nobody was going to have a crack at building the engine.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------

